# Pimp my Avatar! {Now taking requests}



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*Pimp my Avatar!*

I'm here to inform everyone that I will no-longer be fulfilling any requests at the momment. I'm currently creating a website called "www.gfxrequests.com" where a GFX Team will be able to finish all requests. I am hoping my site will be up in the next week. I  am also very very sorry I cannot finish all your current requests and I am hoping to see you all at my new website. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me anytime. Thank you for your understanding. 

-Archssor


*Spoiler*: _Old Request information_ 



​
------------------------------------------------------
If you are looking for a place to pimp your avatar, you came to the right place. All you need to do is follow the rules and instructions below and your set. Stay pimpin'.
------------------------------------------------------
Rules/Requirements:
1) If I make you an avatar, you must credit me. If you don't, I will never make you an avatar again.
2) You must have at least 30 posts to request an avatar.
3) When you finally request, you must say: "*Archssor, Pimp my Avatar!*".

Instructions/How do I request?:
If you fit the requirement, all you have to do is post the following information.

1) Size 
2) Stock (You must provide the picture)
3) Text (Optional)
------------------------------------------------------
Latest Avatar: 11/16/05


*Spoiler*: _Avatar_


----------



## furious styles (Nov 13, 2005)

heheh, great setup man. i don't need one at the moment, but i shall come if i do!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 13, 2005)

Can you make me an avatar with the animation type that you have, with many avatars??

Size: 125x125


I hope it's not too much work, but if you decide to do it i would be forever grateful


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 13, 2005)

=O archssor 

Seems like your photobucket bandwith exceeded , i cant see the avatar and your signatures. Time to open a new one =)
I will follow your works here .. and funny gif there =]


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*judge|dre* - Alright, thanks man! 
*
GhosT#2* - I will start on it right away! 
*
Ghokun* - Really? Hmm...I will have to change that.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*GhosT#2* - When you make an animated avatar it looses its quality. No-one can make the quality better on animated avatars. So, that is the best quality you can get! If you want anything changed, just ask! ^_^


*Spoiler*: _Animations_ 






Animation #2 (You can only post 6 images lol)




*Spoiler*: _Avatars_


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 13, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *GhosT#2* - When you make an animated avatar it looses its quality. No-one can make the quality better on animated avatars. So, that is the best quality you can get! If you want anything changed, just ask! ^_^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Animations_
> ...




They are awesome thanks!!

But could you put my name on the second animation, kinda like yours look like??


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*GhosT#2* - Sure, but to be honest I didn't put the font on my avatar. So, I can't guarantee it will be the same.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 13, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *GhosT#2* - Sure, but to be honest I didn't put the font on my avatar. So, I can't guarantee it will be the same.



That's ok, i just want my name there


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*GhosT#2* - I'm sorry man, but I am really not that good at text right now because I haven't really practiced it yet. So, once I get better I will make you a new one with better text.  But for now, I have this piece of shit. :sad 



*EDIT:* ...omg. I just realized I added the text on the wrong animation. Ugh, let me go fix that...
*
EDIT:* Alright, there we go.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 13, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *GhosT#2* - I'm sorry man, but I am really not that good at text right now because I haven't really practiced it yet. So, once I get better I will make you a new one with better text.  But for now, I have this piece of shit. :sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much, rep for you :


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*GhosT#2* - No problem, come back any time.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 13, 2005)

Hello I have a simple avi request please.

Dimensions :90x90 and 80x80
Stock


Thankyou.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*.:TDK:.*: I will start on it right now!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*.:TDK:.*: If you want anything else, just ask.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 13, 2005)

Archssor could you make me one of those animated slideshow-like avatars? I have a picture of what I refer to as New Team 7. lol They are manga spoilers so I'll tag em.


*Spoiler*: _Pictures_ 













Thank you if you do it. 

Make it as much like TenshiOni's new one if you can.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*Chiru:* Alright, I will start it right now.  (BTW, TenshiOni's new avatar is over 100KB because of the effects, so I will make you one with and without effects. )


----------



## Chiru (Nov 13, 2005)

Really? Thanks so much!  @ you!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*Chiru* - Good news, I figured out a way to add effects and keep the filesize low! If you want anything else, just ask.


----------



## Chiru (Nov 13, 2005)

Thanks sooo much Archssor!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*Chiru* - Anytime man, glad to help.


----------



## Yukimura (Nov 13, 2005)

Could you make me an avatar with the top part of that picture, 125^2, with dashed borders? =)


----------



## Chiru (Nov 13, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Chiru* - Anytime man, glad to help.



Normally I would smack you around due to your use of the word "man", but you did such a great job and you're so nice to me I'll forgive!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tsu* - I sure can, I will start right now! 

*Chiru* - Whoa?! I'm sorry about that, please forgive me.


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 13, 2005)

Could you take my current avatar and make the entire background blue instead of that wing part.  It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Yukimura (Nov 13, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Tsu* - I sure can, I will start right now!
> 
> *Chiru* - Whoa?! I'm sorry about that, please forgive me.



WAIITTTTT...NOOO....


I adjusted the color...




I adjusted the color AGAIN...




Could you make it out of this instead? Please?? ;_; So sorry...


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*TheChoji* - Yeah, I will try in alittle bit. 

*Tsu* - Haha, thats alright! I will start right now on the new stock. 

*EDIT:*  Alright, I will work on this now.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*Tsu* - I honestly think the best stock was the first or second one you gave me, but I made an avatar from both stocks anyways. Also, I kinda thought that stock was hard to work with, so it is definetly not my best work. Anyways, please come back here next time when you want to request something, I promise it will be better.


----------



## Yukimura (Nov 13, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Tsu* - I honestly think the best stock was the first or second one you gave me, but I made an avatar from both stocks anyways. Also, I kinda thought that stock was hard to work with, so it is definetly not my best work. Anyways, please come back here next time when you want to request something, I promise it will be better.



*HUG*

You're right...the first one is better defined, but I think the 2nd is more artistic!

Thank you soo much ^__^ <3


----------



## Kayvaan Shrike (Nov 13, 2005)

nothing big archssor can you change the backround of my avv y to match my artist of stone sig's?


----------



## Archssor (Nov 13, 2005)

*TheChoji* - I am trying to figure out how I can do your request, so give me some time. 

*Tsu* - No problem, glad to help. 

*SakashiUchina* - I am sorry to tell you that I don't have the same background endlessrain used in your sig. The best thing to do is to ask endlessrain to make you an avatar matching your sig.


----------



## Sands (Nov 14, 2005)

u made an ava shop?
good luck!!!
maybe i'll request an animated one but for now i like the one u made me


----------



## Azrael (Nov 14, 2005)

Could you make me an avatar of this? 
Thanks!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 14, 2005)

*TheChoji* - I just found someone who says they can do it, so...should be soon. 

*Sand Weapons Specialist* - You better come back here. 

*Azrael* - If you want anything changed, just ask!


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Arch...I konw I just requested yesterday but If possible

80x80 125x125

thanks


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 14, 2005)

May you make me a kakashi signature and avator? it should be firey red, with the word: JAPPO. Rep if you do it. Be creative, and thanks so much if you do.


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Nov 14, 2005)

JAPPO said:
			
		

> May you make me a kakashi signature and avator? it should be firey red, with the word: JAPPO. Rep if you do it. Be creative, and thanks so much if you do.



Didn't i make you a sig and an avatar not too long ago......

Guess it wasn't any good


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 14, 2005)

GhosT#2 said:
			
		

> Didn't i make you a sig and an avatar not too long ago......
> 
> Guess it wasn't any good


Yeah you did. I don't use the same avator and signature for more than 40-50 posts. It's nothing personal its for everyone >.>


----------



## Archssor (Nov 14, 2005)

*.:TDK:.* - Yeah, no problem man. (I am leaving right now to the doctor's office, so I will start on it when I get back. )

*JAPPO* - I am currently not making signatures, but I will make you the avatar when I get back from the doctor's office.


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 14, 2005)

Ok thanks Arch I appreciate it. BTW I added you to my AIM, I am TehWright1


----------



## Archssor (Nov 14, 2005)

*.:TDK:.*: - Hope you like them! 





*JAPPO* - Working on your avatar right now.


----------



## Haruka (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Archssor! Can you make me a 125 X 125 pixel avatar with this stock?
Thanks.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 14, 2005)

*JAPPO* - This one turned out good, hope you like it. 





*Haruka* - I went with a different style on this one...tell me if you like it.  (If you want anything changed, just tell me)





(PS: Also give credit to XxMandaxX for these two avatars.)


----------



## Manji Yoshimitsu (Nov 15, 2005)

Can you make one out of this stock ?



I know... my current is also one of this stock, but I know you can do better !
(i made my current one)


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*Manji Yoshimitsu* - No problem, I will start on it right now.  (BTW, do you want me to use your crop, or should I make my own )


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*Manji Yoshimitsu* - I made 3 types, light, dark and simple.  If you want anything changed, pleae ask.


----------



## JAPPO (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for the avator! *Reps*. I just requested a matching sig. Thanks for the picture you used aswell.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*JAPPO* - No problem, but can you give me a favor and add "XxMandaxX" to your avatar credits too? She helped me out on this one.


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 15, 2005)

Well , my bro i want to request, put some effort on it ing 

Here is the stock : 

Size 125x125

no text needed , good luck


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 15, 2005)

I'd like an avatar of this please Arch. 

*Size:* 125 x 125
*Stock:*


*Text:* PL


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ghokun* - Working on yours right now. 

*prince leon* - I will start on yours next.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*Ghokun* - Haha, this is a gift from me to you and you better use it. 



*prince leon* - I am starting on yours right now!


----------



## Ghokun (Nov 15, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Ghokun* - Haha, this is a gift from me to you and you better use it.
> 
> 
> 
> *prince leon* - I am starting on yours right now!


   *changes avatar*


----------



## Haruka (Nov 15, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *JAPPO* - This one turned out good, hope you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's Much! Alot appreciated.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*prince leon* - The text isn't really good, if you want the avatar without the text just PM me. 





*Haruka* - No problem man, come back soon.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 15, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *prince leon* - The text isn't really good, if you want the avatar without the text just PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Much thanks Arch. :


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*prince leon* - No problem, come back soon!


----------



## Azrael (Nov 15, 2005)

Size: 125x125
Stock:



Thanks archssor!


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 15, 2005)

Not to be mean, but is my avatar ready yet?


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*Azrael* - This one came out good. 



*TheChoji* - Hey man, I really need to talk to you on AIM/MSN. Can you please give me yours?


----------



## Archssor (Nov 15, 2005)

*TheChoji* - All of the credits goes to XxMandaxX on this on, I hope you like it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 16, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *TheChoji* - All of the credits goes to XxMandaxX on this on, I hope you like it.



Whoa that looks totally psychedelic. o_o


----------



## Archssor (Nov 16, 2005)

*prince leon* - Yeah...XD


----------



## Azrael (Nov 16, 2005)

Awesome job! Thanks *reps*


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 16, 2005)

Got a new request for ya Arch. 

Size: 125 x 125


----------



## Archssor (Nov 17, 2005)

*prince leon* - I will get started once I get back from school! 

*H4X!!11* - I will get started on yours once I get back from school too.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 17, 2005)

*prince leon* - Haha, I hope you like it. 



*H4X!!11* - I'm sorry, I didn't have time to finish your request before school...so, I will finish it after school.


----------



## Seany (Nov 17, 2005)

hi there

stock:
size 125x125
text:cartoon
thanks!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 17, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *prince leon* - Haha, I hope you like it.



Thanks. 

I'm currently at school myself so I'll dl it when I get home. ^^


----------



## Archssor (Nov 17, 2005)

*H4X!!11* - I am going to start on your gift right now! 

*Cartoon* - After I finish H4X!11's request, I will start on yours. 

*prince leon* - Alright, thanks for coming!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 17, 2005)

*H4X!!11* - Haha, this is my gift to you. 







*Cartoon* - It really is a horrible stock, so I can't add any effects or anything.


----------



## KK (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks a ton, Arch. ^^


----------



## Archssor (Nov 17, 2005)

*H4X!!11* - No problem man, come back anytime...your always welcome here!


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Nov 18, 2005)

I'd like to request an animated avatar. =)

Here's the stock; Link removed


----------



## Archssor (Nov 18, 2005)

*Pez_Dispencer* - Sure, but I have to go to school now...so, I hope you wouldn't mind me finishing your request after school. 

*EDIT:* I just checked your stock and the link doesn't work. I would suggest you hosting your stock at "www.imageshack.us".


----------



## Seany (Nov 18, 2005)

ah it dosent matter, i like it thanks alot!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cartoon* - As long as you like it


----------



## Sands (Nov 18, 2005)

my request 
animated ava
here's some stock for it


*Spoiler*: __ 













and can u use this ava u already made?


thanx i love your avas


----------



## Twisted.Angel (Nov 18, 2005)

I forgot to thankyou for the avatar you made me last time, so thankyou, and rep for you.


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Nov 18, 2005)

I hope the link works this time >_<

Akinara284v2.zip


----------



## Archssor (Nov 18, 2005)

*Pez_Dispencer* - Yep, that link works and I will start on it now. 

*Sand Weapons Specialist* - You are second on the list, I will start on that next.  (PS: About wanting to have my gaara avatar, I'm sorry...I made/found that stock for myself. )

*.:TDK:.* - No problem man, come back anytime. 

*Meijin no Kori* - You are third on the list!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 18, 2005)

*Pez_Dispencer* - I hope you like it. 



*Sand Weapons Specialist* - I am working on yours now. 

*Meijin no Kori* - Your next.


----------



## Sands (Nov 18, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Sand Weapons Specialist* - You are second on the list, I will start on that next.  (PS: About wanting to have my gaara avatar, I'm sorry...I made/found that stock for myself. )


it's okay 
 can't wait for another ava by u


----------



## Archssor (Nov 18, 2005)

*Sand Weapons Specialist* - I made two versions, one with effects and one without effects. The one with effects will be lower quality because I had to make it less than 100KB.





*Meijin no Kori* - I am working on yours now.


----------



## Pez_Dispencer (Nov 18, 2005)

thanks man, looks awesome


----------



## Sands (Nov 18, 2005)

i love it!!!
*goes changes ava and reps u*
thanx its lovely 

EDIT: argh!!
it says u must spread rep before giving more to archssor


----------



## Archssor (Nov 18, 2005)

*Pez_Dispencer* - No problem, come back soon! 

*Sand Weapons Specialist* - Oh, haha...its okay, just rep me later. 

*Meijin no Kori* - The avatars you gave me had black lines on them, so it doesn't really look good. If you have the stocks for thoes avatars I could make them 125x125 and not have the black lines...but for now, I just added a simple border and made them animated. (PS: I couldn't add the fade effect because the file would by huge )


----------



## Sands (Nov 18, 2005)

i will!!!
thanx btw
u r great at this 
i usually change avas once in a while but i'll keep this one for longer than i usually do 
when i change i must request from u !!!


----------



## Shiron (Nov 18, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Meijin no Kori* - The avatars you gave me had black lines on them, so it doesn't really look good. If you have the stocks for thoes avatars I could make them 125x125 and not have the black lines...but for now, I just added a simple border and made them animated. (PS: I couldn't add the fade effect because the file would by huge )


Ooops, sorry about that. Here's the link to the stocks (or at least to the .zip file that has the avatars without the black lines): 
Link 2


----------



## Archssor (Nov 18, 2005)

*Sand Weapons Specialist* - Haha, thanks!  Come back anytime. 

*Meijin no Kori* - I will have to start on that tommorrow because it is alot of work, so check in later tommorrow.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 19, 2005)

hey Archssor,

 <--- added "Lain Iwakura" good fonts in bottom, thanks...


----------



## Archssor (Nov 19, 2005)

*Meijin no Kori* - I will start on your request right now. 

*Lain Iwakura* - Sorry, I don't quite understand you. Do you want me to add "Lain Iwakura" to your avatar?


----------



## Archssor (Nov 19, 2005)

*Meijin no Kori* - I hope you like it, enjoy 



*Lain Iwakura* - I guess I will just add text to the avatar for you.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 19, 2005)

Hey archssor!

Size: 125 x 125

Border: Im relying on your expertise

Stock:


----------



## Archssor (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lain Iwakura* - I am just waiting for your reply. 

*Azrael* - Good stock, I will start on it now.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 19, 2005)

*Azrael* - I made this one quite simple, I hope you like it.


----------



## Azrael (Nov 19, 2005)

Love it, thanks a million!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 19, 2005)

*Azrael* - Yeah man, anytime!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 19, 2005)

*Lain Iwakura* - The avatar you gave me was locked, that means I couldn't do anything besides insert font with only 1 color. So, I couldn't really do any better.



*Everyone* - Guess what? We have reached 100 posts!!! Thanks everyone for requesting their avatars from me!


----------



## Shiron (Nov 19, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Meijin no Kori* - I hope you like it, enjoy


Oh, yes I do! Thanks alot! *rep*


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, I'll request one soon, Arch. Let me find the stocks, I want to use first.  Only 6 you say?  That will be easy.


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 19, 2005)

I would like to request one
size: 125x125
stock: 

Hope you can also make the hair of the right person a bit darker


----------



## Archssor (Nov 19, 2005)

*Tobi* - Alright, I will be waiting. 

**TheFirst** - I hope you like it.


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 19, 2005)

I was joking. 

Givin' this teh sticky stuff. Great job, Archssor. You've deserved it.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 19, 2005)

*TenshiOni* - OMG!!! THANKS TO, I WUB YOU SO MUCH!!!    YAY


----------



## ~Akuma (Nov 19, 2005)

Yea I like it...thank you very much


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 20, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Lain Iwakura* - The avatar you gave me was locked, that means I couldn't do anything besides insert font with only 1 color. So, I couldn't really do any better.


yep, thanks.. I can't see N and I text, XD... nvm, *reps*... later I was edited it. so I'm lazy


----------



## Archssor (Nov 20, 2005)

**TheFirst** - Glad to hear it, come back soon. 

*Lain Iwakura* - Sorry I couldn't really help you, come back soon though. XD


----------



## furious styles (Nov 20, 2005)

wow i was right this place got huge! 

(check the first page ^__^)

great job on the avas archssor.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 20, 2005)

*judge|dre* -  Yeah man, you were my first poster. Wanna request something?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 20, 2005)

[I want a 150x150 range around Sasuke's head]

Suzuka 2nd ed. song [Same as you did to the Sasuke pic]
 [same as Sasuke]
Suzuka 2nd ed. song [I know the quality isn't good, but I think Wrath ahs the version I want.]

If one of them doesn't work right, can you add the Tobi one, that you did with TO's Akatsuki one?

Thanks a lot, Archssor you rule.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 21, 2005)

Just that one stock?


----------



## Archssor (Nov 21, 2005)

Yeah, I got the other ones fine.  Just host that at imageshack or something and give me the link.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 21, 2005)

*Tobi* -  Sorry it took so long, I had company over for the last 3 days. If you want anything changed...just ask!


----------



## oxxer (Nov 22, 2005)

hi, i'm new here and i want to request you to make me an avatar from this picture..
Can you make the size 125X125 and 100x100? And please can u put my nick at the avatar?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 22, 2005)

*oxxer* - I'm sorry, but you need 30 posts to request an avatar.  (PS: Check the first post)


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 22, 2005)

OMG, finally a good thing happened today, thanks for the amazing avatar!

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tobi* - No problem, glad you like it. Come back soon!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 22, 2005)

Gratz on your thread being stickied Arch. ^^


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Nov 22, 2005)

Archssor , can you reduce, the KB for that avatr to under 195 KB, reducing the size would eb the best.  Than could you make me, 125x125 version and a 100x100 version of that avatar.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Nov 22, 2005)

could u make me an avatar using the head of the guy in my sig?


----------



## oxxer (Nov 23, 2005)

oooh, i'm very sorry.I'll come back later when i have post that much..
Sorry again.


----------



## oxxer (Nov 24, 2005)

ok now i got that much of post iwant to request an avatar of size 125X125 and 100X100
heres the pic



and kindly if u can put my nick on it..thx


----------



## TheChoji (Nov 24, 2005)

If there is a way to make it larger, do so to banner size.  In script put "Tom Cruise Hater FC".


----------



## Leen (Nov 24, 2005)

TheChoji said:
			
		

> If there is a way to make it larger, do so to banner size.  In script put "Tom Cruise Hater FC".



Just helping Archssor a bit. 

If u want to make it bigger, u have to be ready to see the quality declines. If u want a high quality one, it needs lots of time to clean it up and no one wants to do it for free. If u are doing it for a banner, do u need that big?? How big actually do u want it to be??? For normal banner size, maybe the one u have is good enough already.

That's just my 2 cents. Final decision still lays in Archssor's hand.

Good job and well done, Archssor. 
U have my support, all the way.


----------



## Procyon (Nov 26, 2005)

Size: 150x150
Stock: 

I only want Kurogane. He's the one on the far right with the large sword. (Black suit, with red dragon.) If you need me to find a better stock, say so.
Text: None

Thanks, Archssor.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 27, 2005)

*Everyone:* I'm back! Thank you for your understanding while I was on my vacation, I will start on the requests right away!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 27, 2005)

Glad to see you're back. ^^


----------



## Archssor (Nov 27, 2005)

*Tobi* - The best thing to do, would be to PM a staff member and ask to put your avatar up for you. Other than that, I made the requests you wanted. 

100x100:



125x125:



150x150: (Ask a staff member to put this up for you)



150x150 (Under 195):


----------



## TenshiOni (Nov 27, 2005)

I added the avy for ya, Tobi.


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 27, 2005)

Heya Arch. Can you make a 125x125 and 150x150 avatar Motoko (aka the beautiful Major) from this for me? ^^


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Archssor (Nov 28, 2005)

*Reaper of Souls* - I hope you like it. 



*Oxxer* - Your next.


----------



## Sands (Nov 28, 2005)

Archssor is back 
mind if i request later when it's less crowded?


----------



## Archssor (Nov 28, 2005)

*Sand Weapons Specialist* - That would be great, no problem!


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 28, 2005)

I'd like to request an Avatar, if you're not too busy;

Avatar:
*Size: *100x100
*Stock/Pic: *
Link removed
DonkeyShow
DonkeyShow
DonkeyShow
*Animation: * Could you make the pictures switch from one to the other? Or surprise me!
*Text: *Jon Hikaider
*Text Sized: *Small enought to fit in the avatar, with it in the corner.


----------



## Archssor (Nov 29, 2005)

*oxxer* - I added font to your avatar and it didn't look good, but if you really want the font added just tell me. Hope you like it!


----------



## Archssor (Nov 29, 2005)

*Amæthσn* - I went overboard, I made you an animation of everyone aswell. Hope you like it! (PS: Tell me what you like better.)


----------



## Procyon (Nov 29, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Am?thσn* - I went overboard, I made you an animation of everyone aswell. Hope you like it! (PS: Tell me what you like better.)



Wow, you're amazing! I'll use the animation for now, but when I'm done with that, I'll use the still. Thanks! I don't really have a preference? They all look cool, so it doesn't really matter to me. Amazing work though! Thanks! Take a !


----------



## Archssor (Nov 29, 2005)

*Yamainu* - I didn't add the text because it looks bad in animation, but if you really want your text...no problem, just ask. Hope you like it!


----------



## Yamainu (Nov 30, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## oxxer (Dec 1, 2005)

hey thanks Archssor for the avatar, but can u show me the avatar with the font cuz i want to see what u mean 'not really nice'


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Archssor.
I'd like to request an avatar please. If your not too busy. 

Size: 100x100, 125x125, 150x150.
Stock: 
Itachi: 
Sasuke: 
Obito: Link removed
Naruto: 
Yondaime: 
Orochimaru:  (Click on picture to enlarge.)
Animation: Make them into one avatar, like switch from 1 to the next.
Text: Just the Letter "D." on the bottom right of every avatar. Not too big. 

Thanks.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 1, 2005)

*oxxer* - I deleted it, but I will add your text when I am not busy with requests. 

*Dawn.* - I will start working on it tonight, hopefully finish it by tommorrow.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 1, 2005)

prince leon said:
			
		

> Heya Arch. Can you make a 125x125 and 150x150 avatar Motoko (aka the beautiful Major) from this for me? ^^
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Don't forget about mine Arch. ^^


----------



## Sands (Dec 1, 2005)

do mine last
animated ava
2 stocks only though...

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Archssor (Dec 3, 2005)

*Everyone* - Yay! It is Saturday, that means I will be finishing all the requests today. 

*prince leon* - Your up, I am making yours right now! 

*Dawn.* - Your second up. 

*Sand Weapons Specialist* - Your third.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 3, 2005)

Indeed Saturday is a good day.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 3, 2005)

*prince leon* - I made yours kinda simple, I hope you like it.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 3, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *prince leon* - I made yours kinda simple, I hope you like it.



Thanks a lot Arch!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 4, 2005)

*Sand Weapons Specialist* - Here you go! 



*Dawn.* - Yours is almost done.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 4, 2005)

*Dawn.* - Adding font to an animated avatar is hard because if you add a white "D" to the bottom right, at least one wont be visible because that side of that avatar is white. So, I can't really add your text to this avatar. Sorry. :sad (PS: I hope you wouldn't mind, but I want to steal your Obito stock and use it for myself.)


----------



## Mateus. (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks D00d. =D


----------



## Sands (Dec 5, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Sand Weapons Specialist* - Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> *Dawn.* - Yours is almost done.


thank u archssor 
i love it!!!!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 7, 2005)

Size: 125x125
Stock: Link removed

Pull out all the talents on this one! '__^


----------



## Seany (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi there! 
can i please request an animated avatar. Just use there faces only if you can.

stock:
size:125x125
text:cartoon 
thanks alot!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 7, 2005)

*Shirou-chan* & *Cartoon* - I have a huge science test tommorrow, so I honestly dont have time to finish your request today. Hopefully tommorrow, sorry.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

Awww... ok, good luck!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 8, 2005)

*Shirou-chan* - Enjoy!


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 8, 2005)

w00t! Yayz thankies!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 8, 2005)

I posted more versions of your avatar, go back and look.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 9, 2005)

1) Size: *96x96*
2) Stock (You must provide the picture) Clickie! 
3) Text (Optional) bambiixdoo

other stuff: could you please make it animated so that therez jiraiya's head first, then tsunade's, then orochimaru's and on the very last page right after those three, make a black page that says bambiixdoo in cool red font? thanks


----------



## Archssor (Dec 9, 2005)

*Cartoon* - I'm leaving to school right now, but I will finish your request when I get back! 

*bambiixdoo* - I'm leaving to school right now, but I will finish your request after Cartoon's request.


----------



## Seany (Dec 9, 2005)

cool ok, nice pics by the way


----------



## Archssor (Dec 9, 2005)

*Cartoon* - Putting text on an animated avatar is a "no-no". 



Enjoy!


----------



## The Lazy Shadow (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Archssor I have seen some of your animated gif work and thought they looked cool so I wanted to make a request also I think your Gif looks really cool using the cover of the KH2 Game.

Anyway here is my request.

Size: 150x150
Stock:  
Text: None

This is how I want it and if you can't do it that is fine but I want the full shot of the first part with both Naruto's holding the rasengan, could you try to make it spiral too? Then put in the shot with the impact and have it spiraling too please.

If you can do this that would be awesome.


----------



## Seany (Dec 10, 2005)

wow thanks alot!


----------



## I Я Reckless! (Dec 10, 2005)

i wanted to know could anyone make an Animated avatar for me. its that 3-4 second clip in episode 133 where naruto goes kyuubi and gives sasuke that one two combo


----------



## Archssor (Dec 10, 2005)

*bambiixdoo* - I am starting on yours right now. 

*The Lazy Shadow* - I'm sorry, that would take alot of work and honestly I don't have the time to do _thoes _kind of requests. You are pretty much asking me to make a manga animated, very hard. 

*Ninja On Fire* - I'm sorry, I don't have that clip you are telling me about. The internet is a very big place.  BTW, next time...please read the first post. 



> Instructions/How do I request?:
> If you fit the requirement, all you have to do is post the following information.
> 
> 1) *Size*
> ...


----------



## Archssor (Dec 10, 2005)

*bambiixdoo* - I made two versions, one 125 x 125 and one 96 x 96 because the 125 x 125 is the maximun size here. Hope you like it!


----------



## Freed (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey Arch, I'd like to make a simple request for you..it's already halfway done, I'd say..here it is:

Size: a 125x125 one and a 150x150 one.
Stock: Link removed
          Link removed

Text: put Aki on both of them please!

Explanation: Okay, this might be a little confusing but the thing is, I already provide you with the 125x125 one and I give you the original for a 150x150 one.My request is that I'd like if you could modify both so that he has a Santa hat on his head and, if possible, rainbowfy his hair.Also, please add that border you use, I still got some problems with putting it myself x_o;

anyways, thanks a whole bunch, I'm grateful already xD

Oh-- and, one important thing I forgot; Archssor, Pimp my Avatar!


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 15, 2005)

Hmm. I have a request I'm thinking about Arch but I'll have to send that to you later over msn. XD


----------



## Archssor (Dec 19, 2005)

*Aki Zirkana* - I couldn't add the santa hat and stuff, you know why. XD Enjoy!


----------



## Freed (Dec 19, 2005)

Here it comes.AVATAR REQUEST NO RAMA!

Stock - Tonza4@deviantart.com 

Precisions: Same thing as last avatar request, minus santa hat.DUH!(This means sizes again and raimbow hair stuff lolol..wich shouldn't be too hard seing how little hair is not hidden by the hat.)

thanks xD


----------



## Archssor (Dec 19, 2005)

*Aki Zirkana* - I.Love.That.Stock. Thank you, thank you...(I am using this one next year for christmas! LOL)


----------



## chauronity (Dec 20, 2005)

Just stopping by to say hello, great job you do with this one, and so on. Keep it going... ^^. 

*enter-random-niceguy-pose-emo-here*


----------



## Jh1stgen (Dec 20, 2005)

Damn Chau beat me to it ._.;; *talk about coincidence 

But yes ... awesome work with the avatar requests


----------



## Chidori13 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello! If possible, Archssor would you be able to make me an animated slideshow-like avatar?

If possible, these are the pictures I would like to use 
*Spoiler*: __ 









I didn't edit and resize the pictures, so if needed to I will. Also I don't need any text because of the last picture. And as for the avatar size, whatever would work for this forum would be great. So, Archssor please pimp my avatar! 

P.S. Thank you very, very much.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 20, 2005)

*Chauron* - Thanks man, without you accepting me into your shop, I would of never started with PS. I owe you a big one! 

*JH1stGen* - Thanks, it always nice having great GFX designers stopping by my shop. 

*MakotoLightning* - I will get started on it soon!


----------



## Chidori13 (Dec 20, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *MakotoLightning* - I will get started on it soon!


Thank you! *bows*


----------



## Seany (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi again Archssor!

I have an animated avatar request please 

stocks: Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

size:125 x 125
thanks alot!


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 20, 2005)

If your not too busy, could you do one for me?
*Stock:*since you cannot simply direct link to 4chan
*Size:* 125x125
*"Archssor, Pimp my Avatar!"*
Sorry if the stock is a little big. ^^


----------



## earthshine (Dec 20, 2005)

click for full size

125 by 125
my current avy


*''Archssor, pimp my avatar''*


----------



## Archssor (Dec 21, 2005)

*MakotoLightning* - Your fourth stock was really bad quality, so I made two of them. Also, your last image with the names, shrinked. So, if you want me to  add that last page, make one that is 125x125, then I will add it on.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 21, 2005)

Size: 125x125
Stock (Just Sousuke)


----------



## Archssor (Dec 21, 2005)

*Cartoon* - KH2 for life! Enjoy.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 21, 2005)

*Shinji-san* - No problem, big stocks are goooood.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 21, 2005)

*earthshine* - I like your stock, enjoy!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 21, 2005)

*Shirou-chan* - Yeah, this is much better.


----------



## Prince Leon (Dec 21, 2005)

Behold the pimped avatars! **


----------



## Enzain (Dec 21, 2005)

Since no one answered me yet, I might as well ask the master~
How the hell do you add borders


----------



## Archssor (Dec 21, 2005)

*Enzain Shadow* - I just sent you a PM about how to do it.


----------



## Enzain (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks mister


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 21, 2005)

Sorry to ask of you again, but can I get another?
Stock: Pen ink, and watercolor Sasori  (of Pacifica)
Size: 125x125
Border: Instead of Black could you use slightly dark red?
Thanks for the first by the way.

Edit: Sorry, forgot I can't direct link to the website.


----------



## Chidori13 (Dec 21, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *MakotoLightning* - Your fourth stock was really bad quality, so I made two of them. Also, your last image with the names, shrinked. So, if you want me to  add that last page, make one that is 125x125, then I will add it on.


Hello, thank you very much! They all look great. Although you said you couldn't put the fourth image in the first avatar because of the quality? If possible could you add the image to the avatar? I found one of better quality. Also is it possible to add a re-edited text picture as well?


*Spoiler*: __ 







Thank you for all your time and work.


----------



## Seany (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks so much! i love it. kh2 for life!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 21, 2005)

*Shinji-san* - Enjoy!


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Chidori13 (Dec 24, 2005)

Chidori13 said:
			
		

> Hello, thank you very much! They all look great. Although you said you couldn't put the fourth image in the first avatar because of the quality? If possible could you add the image to the avatar? I found one of better quality. Also is it possible to add a re-edited text picture as well?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Just so you know, I've changed my user name.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 24, 2005)

*Chidori13* - I sent you your avatar via PM along time ago, I will just re-post it though.


----------



## Chidori13 (Dec 26, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Chidori13* - I sent you your avatar via PM along time ago, I will just re-post it though.


Sorry about that, I never received the message. :sweat Might have had something to do with my email account being hacked (reason for the username change). 

Just wondering but is there any way for me to fix the bottom of the text picture from being blank? And thank you very, _very_ much for the *amazing* avatar.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Dec 26, 2005)

Ha...!

125x125

make it awesome


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 26, 2005)

Yo Archssor sry for not answering you the other day on msn, we had over-night visitors so i was held up with a buddy of mine...

anyhow, could you put a border on my current avatar?? Just a single 1px all round border, plz tell me if you can do it


----------



## Archssor (Dec 26, 2005)

*Chidori13* - I'll try! 

*Shirou-chan* - I'm starting on it right now.

*GhosT#2* - Enjoy!


----------



## Remy LeBeau (Dec 26, 2005)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *GhosT#2* - Enjoy!




Awesome rep for you


----------



## Seany (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi again Archssor, another animated avatar if its not to much trouble

stock:
size 125 x 125

Could you start with the gohan at the top, with the hat then go down, and do the other two and then end with the super sayian one. Thanks alot!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 28, 2005)

*Everyone*: I am in the mountains right now and don't have PS. So, I will try to finish all requests tonight or tomorrow. =)


----------



## Archssor (Dec 30, 2005)

*Everyone* - Yay, I am finally back from the mountains! 

*Shirou-chan* - I am starting on yours now. 

*Cartoon* - Your second up!


----------



## Archssor (Dec 31, 2005)

*Shirou-chan* - Enjoy!



*Cartoon* - Funny thing, look at the size. XD


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 31, 2005)

Hello Archssor I was wondering if you could make an animated avatar using these pics.

{AVY}
{AVY}
{AVY}
{AVY}
{AVY}
{AVY}
{AVY}
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

theyre all in order.  Thanks in advance


----------



## Archssor (Dec 31, 2005)

*Reaper of Souls* ...could you crop them for me? O_O


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 31, 2005)

crop.....?


----------



## Archssor (Dec 31, 2005)

*Reaper of Souls* - Yeah, it means make them all into 125x125 avatars. It would take me alot of time and work to make all of thoes into avatars, then make them animated. So, if you can make all of them into 125x125 avatars I will make it animated. =)


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 31, 2005)

alrighty then ill be bak in 10min


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Dec 31, 2005)

sorry it took so long. 

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Shinji-san (Dec 31, 2005)

Archssor, can you make this into an avatar please? Mainly just want Chrno's head.
Stock: Link removed

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seany (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow! Thanks again Archssor


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 1, 2006)

Requesting. :3

Stock:freakyeye
Color: Black, white/gray 
Text: Sei Hen Ken or just SHK if you want.
Size: 100x100
And with a border.

Thanks~


----------



## Archssor (Jan 2, 2006)

*Reaper of Souls* - Sorry it isn't in order, long story...o_o


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 2, 2006)

its all good 

THANK YOU!!!!! (its repping time)


----------



## Archssor (Jan 2, 2006)

*Shinji-san* - I hope he is the guy you wanted it. >_>;


----------



## Archssor (Jan 2, 2006)

*[Sei-kun]* - Hope you like it! =)


----------



## Shinji-san (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeah, thats the guy I was talking about. Thought I should have clarified. Hehe.

Thanks for the avatar.


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice!

Thanks~


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 4, 2006)

could ya pimp my avatar ?
Nipples!


----------



## Freakness (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey Archssor ..
I have a request, I hope you have time to do it .
I uploaded 3 images, I need you to do it like a slideshow .. Like you did to TenshiOni's, ya know . 125x125 all of 'em. If you could do that, I'd be greatful  Even if you can't I'll be greatful, but if you can I'll be extremly thankful  Thanks .


----------



## Archssor (Jan 5, 2006)

*loco* - Sure! The only problem is, I have to go to school right now...so, I will finish your request when I get back! 

*Freakness* -  No problem, I will get started as soon as I get back from school!


----------



## Freakness (Jan 5, 2006)

Kewl Archssor you pwn .
Btw, the first Image ( The brown one ), Don't just resize it, cuz I think their faces would be really tiny . If you can Close up their face a little bit, and only then resize it, that would be great .


----------



## Archssor (Jan 5, 2006)

*loco* - I made your avatar...and others. Hope you like it! 

Avatars:





Animations:





*Freakness* - There are 2 people in all of your stocks. Do you want me to make one avatar of both people, or 2 avatars per stock?


----------



## rimpelcut (Jan 5, 2006)

WAAA what happened to my burger!


----------



## Archssor (Jan 5, 2006)

*loco* - I made your original request as well, so if you don't like the other ones...you still have your burger. XD


----------



## Freakness (Jan 5, 2006)

Archssor, I didn't get your question .

I want one Avatar, that switches between these 3 Images . You know what I'm saying ?


----------



## Archssor (Jan 5, 2006)

*Freakness* - Yeah, I understand you want an animated avatar. My question is that; since there is two people in your stocks...do you want me to put 2 people per avatar or 1 person in per avatar?

Sorry for the confusion, it is really a tough question to ask. Can you give me your AIM or MSN?


----------



## Freakness (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh .. 2 Person per Avatar .
And : M87091@hotmail.com Is my Msn ..
Thx in advance


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 6, 2006)

May I request one more thing? ^^;;


----------



## Archssor (Jan 7, 2006)

*[Sei-kun]* - Yeah, no problem! =)


----------



## Archssor (Jan 7, 2006)

*Freakness* - Here you go, I hope this is what you wanted. XD



EDIT: Oh crap, I forgot to add the text...I will add the text tommorrow. Sorry! X_____________________________________X


----------



## Freakness (Jan 7, 2006)

Archssor, Man, It's totally awesome .
Exactly as I wanted it !
Adding the text is alot of work ?..


----------



## Shiron (Jan 7, 2006)

Freakness said:
			
		

> Adding the text is alot of work ?..


Adding the text to the cropped, resized stocks: No.
Adding the text to the frames of the already animated avatar: Can be.


----------



## [Sei-kun] (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Archssor. 
2 versions, please.
1) Size: 100x100 
2) Stock: PureExotic
3) Text: SHK or Sei Hen Ken

1) Size: 100x100
2) Stock: PureExotic
3) Text: SHK or Sei Hen Ken

Thanks again.


----------



## Freakness (Jan 7, 2006)

Archssor, bro, I don't mind if you have no power to add the text, it's awesome as it is . I mean, yeah, it will be better with the text, but it's up to your call . Lemme know what you decided .


----------



## rinka (Jan 8, 2006)

Archssor, you're great! Can you help me too? I need an animated avatar like a slideshow .. like you did to TenshiOni 

Size: 125x125

Stock: 
Link removed 



Text: rinka

Thank you!! ^__^


----------



## Sands (Jan 8, 2006)

animated ava

stock:
in first pic use gin (far left) and hitsugaya (second on the right)



this pic use ichigo(red hair guy)

thank archssor


----------



## Archssor (Jan 8, 2006)

*Everyone* - In case you don't already know, I was banned for awhile and couldn't access your stocks. That is why I haven't started/finished my current requests. I'm currently un-banned and about start. =)


----------



## sabaku_ninja (Jan 8, 2006)

hey can i get a 125x125 avatar 

Stock:  Link removed

if possible can you put "kusari gama" on it.   If the avie doesnt look great with the words then scrap the words.  thanks in advance


----------



## Sands (Jan 9, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Everyone* - In case you don't already know, I was banned for awhile and couldn't access your stocks. That is why I haven't started/finished my current requests. I'm currently un-banned and about start. =)


why were u banned?
u never did anything!!!!


----------



## Shiron (Jan 9, 2006)

Sand Weapons Specialist said:
			
		

> why were u banned?
> u never did anything!!!!


It was a joke ban for joining the Anti-Vash Fanclub, I believe.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 10, 2006)

*Archie, Pimp my Avatar and a sig. to go with it please!  *.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand the premise of this thread. It seems you're creating new Avatars out of a stock and description, where as the Pimp My Ride takes an existing car and makes it better.

Well, I could be nitpicking here, but I thought I'd ask.

If you want to, you can pimp my current avatar, I'd like to see a new spin on MS Paint with a possible Photoshop twist. I assume you can crop out Gai, Lee, and the Turtle for stocks, if needs be.


----------



## Archssor (Jan 10, 2006)

*Everyone* - This past week has been hell for me, and I really don't want to post what happened. I'm really really really sorry I haven't done any request and there is no excuse. So, I am promising my self to get at least 3 requests tonight. Again, I'm so sorry I couldn't finish the request earlier.


----------



## Orochimaru (Jan 10, 2006)

Archssor said:
			
		

> *Everyone* - This past week has been hell for me, and I really don't want to post what happened. I'm really really really sorry I haven't done any request and there is no excuse. So, I am promising my self to get at least 3 requests tonight. Again, I'm so sorry I couldn't finish the request earlier.



_Take your time Archie and don't push yourself, if you don't feel like doing them today then do them tomorrow or the day after or whenever. Remember that it's not a demand and there are no deadlines, it's a request that you can choose to fulfill or not and at your own pace and convenience.

Also, if you have a problem in real life and need some advice, PM me and I'll be sure to give you the best advice I could - based on my experience. But if it's about something on the forum, then you should get over it. Good Luck little bro. _


----------



## olaf (Jan 11, 2006)

request

*size:* 125x125
*stock:* here
*text:* Olaf
*notes:* I want it to be like my current one, but better some border would be nice, and if U could make this pic brighter or sth.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Jan 13, 2006)

can you make an animated sig using the sig i have now and this one?  cheatsa party


----------



## Archssor (Jan 14, 2006)

I'm here to inform everyone that I will no-longer be fulfilling any requests at the momment. I'm currently creating a website called "www.gfxrequests.com" where a GFX Team will be able to finish all requests. I am hoping my site will be up in the next week. I  am also very very sorry I cannot finish all your current requests and I am hoping to see you all at my new website. If you have any questions, feel free to PM me anytime. Thank you for your understanding. 

-Archssor


----------



## TenshiOni (Jan 14, 2006)

Closing this, as requested.


----------

